# Using sawdust as a smoking woods instead of chips.



## The WHITE Sugar (Aug 21, 2019)

I have purchased a Masterbuilt ES (MES) and the first use was my neighbor
trying out his beef to jerky.  Using ALDER Cowboys' from Lowe's)chips and a temp of 125, it was forever to get the chips in the box to start smoking.  I was thinking of maybe a combination of sawdust (to get the smoke going and ignite the chips).  I can't figure out if it's the low temperature of 125-130 degrees just not high enough to get the chips in the box to start smoking. Seems to me that I read somewhere NOT to use sawdust.  The wood I'm looking at, is actually
//www.amazon.com/dp/B07NTSNF8J/ref=sspa_dk_detail_6?psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyRE1RQjIzTjVHWDc0JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzk2NDM3MTNTWUJPWEM0QklBSiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTkzMDQ0U0lRUlkxWkVYTlBPJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfZGV0YWlsMiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a MES 30 and love it but the trick is to use pellets in an A-Maze-N tray or tube. This way you get continual smoke at low temps which is pretty hard to do otherwise. I hadn't heard of the A-maze-n tray until coming on this forum and it is a total game changer.


----------



## crazzycajun (Aug 21, 2019)

I’ll second what Omni stated , but amazn products has a tray that burns dust instead of pellets. Check out Todd’s products his customer service is great and his products will be a game changer


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes , those temps aren't hot enough to get things smoking. Amazan tray or tube will be your friend. If doing dust, you'll have to use the tray. Tube is pellets only. Save your chips for hotter smokes above 180° if using stock chip pan, which they need to be loaded about every 1/2 hr.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2019)

I use pellets to make dust...  Todd's pellets...  they come in 100% flavor wood..  Alder is alder...  Maple is maple...  etc.   
I use the AMNPS for the dust...  Dust burns much cooler than pellets..  Burning the dust in the Mail Box modification, adds NO extra heat to the smoker and meat I'm smoking...  
Some folks have even burned dust in the TUBE...  AMNTS, from Todd...  I think they 1/2 fill the tube when they burn dust...  I'm probably wrong about that but..


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 21, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I use pellets to make dust...  Todd's pellets...  they come in 100% flavor wood..  Alder is alder...  Maple is maple...  etc.
> I use the AMNPS for the dust...  Dust burns much cooler than pellets..  Burning the dust in the Mail Box modification, adds NO extra heat to the smoker and meat I'm smoking...
> Some folks have even burned dust in the TUBE...  AMNTS, from Todd...  I think they 1/2 fill the tube when they burn dust...  I'm probably wrong about that but..
> 
> ...



Dave just a quick question. Why don't you just buy dust from Todd instead of going thru the process of turning pellets into dust? 

Chris


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 21, 2019)

Wouldn't pellets be fine if you're shooting for 125F? Yesterday I had my MES set to 100F and was at about 120F with the pellets in the a-maze-n tray. That's in coastal Oregon weather though.


----------



## The WHITE Sugar (Aug 21, 2019)

Ya'll confirmed what I'll do next time neighbor wants to make jerky, me personally
a baby back guy.  I moved to Dallas from Tulsa in 1982 an in Tulsa,  went to
all the butchers and gave them my card and told them I'd pay extra for baby backs when they would  cut them and after all that traveling I WAS NOT overwhelmed with ribs.  But I bought those that were offered and froze, so I wound up with enough ribs for the season.

Thanks to all for your tips.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Dave just a quick question. Why don't you just buy dust from Todd instead of going thru the process of turning pellets into dust?
> 
> Chris


Versatility, I do the same but can still burn pellets if I choose in either the tray of tube. Dust most of the time for me.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2019)

Check the prices....   Dust is more expensive than pellets...  Todd has to run the chips through a hammer mill to make the dust..  It's bulkier and takes up more room than pellets...  Same with shipping cost when it comes to bulk...
So, I buy the pellets and make dust...  Saves me money.... And I still have pellets to use when I need them...


----------



## Smokinoak (Aug 27, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I use pellets to make dust...  Todd's pellets...  they come in 100% flavor wood..  Alder is alder...  Maple is maple...  etc.
> I use the AMNPS for the dust...  Dust burns much cooler than pellets..  Burning the dust in the Mail Box modification, adds NO extra heat to the smoker and meat I'm smoking...
> Some folks have even burned dust in the TUBE...  AMNTS, from Todd...  I think they 1/2 fill the tube when they burn dust...  I'm probably wrong about that but..
> 
> ...


I have the little sawdust burning maze by Amazen but I can't keep it lit.  I even tried using s torch to light it but it still goes out.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2019)

Legs for better air flow...  Rows close to full to get enough thermal stuff burning..  Where is it sitting  ??  In the smoker??  Is the air inlet and exhaust wide open??  Take a picture of the set up...


----------

